# River Cocktails



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Those "recipe" websites make me want to punch myself in the nose.
I don't want a story, I just want a recipe.


Big batch of margs is easy: can of frozen limeade, tequila. Don't need triple sec if you don't have it--use OJ. If it's too sweet (somehow large batches are), add a can or two of bud light or coors light (seriously).




But I really like G&T's for afternoon cocktails. You can freeze the plastic jugs of tonic for additional ice in your cooler, then you need less ice in your cocktail when it thaws. Try a dash of bitters for a different flavor, some tonics are too syrupy sweet.



We did a 1.5-gallon "whatchagot" rum punch on the Main last month. Started with leftover orange juice from breakfast, a 1/5 of gold rum, couple cans of mango Truly, couple cans of 7up, couple good glugs of gin to keep it from being too sweet, handful of sliced strawberries and 3 or 4 limes cut up.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

also a big fan of gin and tonics.. Another good one is beergaritas. tecate, tequilla, and frozen limeaid. 

For a vessel I fill a Rtic insulated 64 oz growler with ice to the brim right before you leave and will have ice for beverages 2 to 3 days later.. Or if you dont have room for that we had one of these on a trip.. https://www.amazon.com/Daiso-Collapsible-Water-Container-Tall/dp/B01FYTTJV2

It worked great.. along with out meals on that trip each cook group had a cocktail that they served... It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

On hot days I like a Lager Shandy that's a staple among the Commonwealth crowd.

Brace yourself because the recipe is sacreligious to lots of folks:

One part lager, one part lemon-lime soda (7-up or equivalent).

Don't knock it til you try it. This is much more refreshing than drinking a beer by itself, and isn't sugary sweet like the soda would be by itself. 

Enjoy!

-AH


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

MT4Runner said:


> Those "recipe" websites make me want to punch myself in the nose.
> I don't want a story, I just want a recipe.



Agreed, I run this extension:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/recipe-filter/


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Hop-skip-go-naked. Refreshing and not too sweet, but will sneak up on you.

2 cans frozen lemonade concentrate (pink or raspberry)
1 (750 ml) bottle of vodka
5-6 light beers(suggest Tecate or PBR)


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry this is the collapsible water container we had.. 2 gal capacity, the first one i linked was 0.9 gal. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...42e-e8f213ef368b&pf_rd_r=JFYMVBQS3J2G4609X5DG

Also hop skip and go naked's are good. It's been a long time since I have gone down that road lol.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

haha...leave it to rafters to put a bunch of beer in their cocktails. I'm surprised there isn't bacon in them too.

I'll kindly ask you to keep the beer out of my Cocktails please. 

For margaritas, Keep it simple, a nice blanco Tequila and some sweet and sour and a lime wedge is all you need. I've actually been just taking this pre-mix Margharita... https://coyotegold.com/










It looks and sounds like a horrible frat boy party drink, but it actually uses high quality tequila and tastes great. Its ready to go and you just pour it over ice and maybe add a lime wedge.

I've always wanted to do a large batch Old Fashion or Boulevardier (like a Negroni but with bourbon... one part Compari, One part Sweet Vermouth and 2 parts of your favorite Bourbon or Rye with a twist of lemon or orange rind). Its a little sweet but bitter at the same time. 

I like a good Mule too. Very refreshing and you can mix things up by using different ingredients. I'm a big fan of the Irish or Kentucky mule using Whiskey instead of Vodka. You could do this large batch as well.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Rogue River Margs. Fill a pitcher with ice. Qt of repisado, 10 limes juiced, 4 tangerines juiced, half cup triple sec.


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

The Original Margarita

1 squeezed lime
2 Ounces of your favorite 100% Agave Tequila (Blanco, Repasado, and or Anejo. Take your pick I bring all three for any given river trip for variety).
1 ounce of Cointreau

Combine all three. Shake with ice. Pour into your favorite river mug.

Kick your feet up and savor.....

I typically squeeze 150-200 limes and freeze all in 1 quart nalgenes. Typically three. I then make what I call batches of margaritas for cocktail hour and beyond. My go to recipe is:

300 ml fresh squeezed lime juice
550 ml 100% Agave Tequila (see above)
150-200 ml Cointreau to the rim.

Enjoy!


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Some great ideas. I'm getting thirsty. Anybody have experience with the Black Box tequila? Going to try it this weekend. At $21 for a 1.75 that makes a damn cheap hangover! Seems ideal for the river.


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

I have been drinking Silver Tequila, Mineral Water and Lime for a nice refreshing drink on a hot day. I call it "River Water". Gotta stay hydrated!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> I like a good Mule too. Very refreshing and you can mix things up by using different ingredients. I'm a big fan of the Irish or Kentucky mule using Whiskey instead of Vodka. You could do this large batch as well.


Try gin + ginger beer, especially if you have a good spicy/gingery ginger beer. Bridger Brewing in Bozeman has one that is excellent, we buy it by the growler.


I also recently got hooked on 1 part light or gold rum, 1 part dark rum (Gosling's is way better than Myer's) and 2-3 parts ginger beer. Like a dark 'n stormy but the light rum sweetens it up a bit.


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Eagle Mapper said:


> I have been drinking Silver Tequila, Mineral Water and Lime for a nice refreshing drink on a hot day. I call it "River Water". Gotta stay hydrated!



I drink that at home and call it ranch water. Tell the SO the same line on hydrating too.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

Bourbon of choice and Ginger Ale with a fresh lime


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

Jeremiah Weed. The Air Force pilot's drink. Rough. Tastes like turpentine, napalm and jet fuel, but nobody will bother you to drink your booze. It's ... "an acquired taste."


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Good rum is my choice, with equal amounts of OJ and tonic with an orange slice or lime wedge.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

The Recipe (thats what I call it)
Make ahead of time and bring it in an entertaining vessel. ( I used the prep jug from my colonoscopy last time, before that I used a signature gas can) 
Prep
Juice a bag of lemons and slice up some of the rinds to make twists for garnish
Mix the amount of juice you get with equal parts of simple syrup and whiskey
It should make around a gallon. You can top it with water, if you tend to be a lightweight
Serve
as a shooter or mix in seltzer on the rocks with a twist


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

one part sprite, 4 parts simply lemonade light, 2 parts Jack Daniels. Glass of ice "enjoy".
A layover breakfast without a Bloody Mary bar shows a lack of respect for the river.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Lemonade and vodka is a staple. Cheap beer. Maybe a Moscow mule in my vacuum insulated non yeti cup to keep it ice cold.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Regardless of your beverage choice, this is the single best purchase that a drinker can own. From coffee in the morning to keeping your beer ice cold from first sip to the last to cocktail tumbler. The best 800 pennies you've ever spent, or my name isn't Nathan Arizona.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Tr...-Steel-Can-Cooler-with-Metal-Gasket/939317476


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Don’t know if anyone mentioned yet, cause I’m to dam lazy to read through the whole thread right now, but a Colorado Bull Dog, is pretty dam tasty.
Chocolate milk, coke, Irish cream, and vodka ( basically a White Russian with coke, hmm, a coked up Russian?...)


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

Similar to something someone else mentioned


Simply Lemonade, raspberry lemonade mixed 1:1 with SoCo over lots of ice, you can thank me later.

Also good with a blackberry lemonade 



:cheers:


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

An ice cold beer, followed by JD on the rocks in a thin glass tumbler and a 99 cent Swisher Sweet Cigar.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

rtsideup said:


> Regardless of your beverage choice, this is the single best purchase that a drinker can own. From coffee in the morning to keeping your beer ice cold from first sip to the last to cocktail tumbler. The best 800 pennies you've ever spent, or my name isn't Nathan Arizona.


Those things are dangerous,they add enough weight I dont realize I've just swallowed an entire beer till I have it vertical shaking out the last few drops.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

rtsideup said:


> Regardless of your beverage choice, this is the single best purchase that a drinker can own. From coffee in the morning to keeping your beer ice cold from first sip to the last to cocktail tumbler. The best 800 pennies you've ever spent, or my name isn't Nathan Arizona.


x3!


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

https://specsonline.com/shop/spirits/alteno-tequila-reposado-100-agave-2/

100% Agave. Plastic bottle. Made by Herradura. Great price. Reposada or Silver.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

I was introduced to Dark and Stromy's on the Yampa this spring. They tasted amazing and are a new part of my cocktail playbook.
My go to is decent whiskey and ginger ale. simple, easy to bring and not everyone likes whiskey, so more for me 
The wife loves Moscow Mules after a day in the passenger seat.
Coffee, bourbon, and baileys if the night before went a little too late.....


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Vodka and Fresca, introduced to me on the S. Fork of the American back in the day...


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Do they even make fresca anymore?


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

rtsideup said:


> Regardless of your beverage choice, this is the single best purchase that a drinker can own. From coffee in the morning to keeping your beer ice cold from first sip to the last to cocktail tumbler. The best 800 pennies you've ever spent, or my name isn't Nathan Arizona.


These have been around long before either of Yeti or RTIC ever existed and they are much lighter, not as bulky and perform just the same. I don't need a child proof lid and they might keep your beer from disappearing so quickly! 


https://www.amazon.com/Thermos-Stai...WECGT5RV8ZK&psc=1&refRID=R1PV7M9GGWECGT5RV8ZK


----------



## montanatommy (Sep 6, 2008)

Peel 2 cucumbers & slice them up. Put them in a GOOD handle of gin a month or two ahead of time. Mix with tonic & ice. Well worth the trouble.


----------



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

Another vote for G&T. The San Pellegrino grapefruit soda mixes nicely with gin, as well.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Make sure to apply sunscreen on your nose when you’re drinking gin!


----------



## skywalker07 (Aug 11, 2015)

Our river family favorite is Rock the Baby. Essentially tequila lemonade but it’s a game too. You want a 1 gallon plastic jar, then halve 8 lemons and squeeze them into the jar and throw the rinds in too. Add a cup of sugar, a bag of ice, and a fifth of tequila. Close up the lid, then wrap the baby in swaddling clothes and gently rock it until the sugar dissolves and it’s been diluted by melting ice to taste. Pass it around and everyone gives it a rock and a sip from the bottle. You can pour it into cups if you must. It’s a party starter.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

montanatommy said:


> Peel 2 cucumbers & slice them up. Put them in a GOOD handle of gin a month or two ahead of time. Mix with tonic & ice. Well worth the trouble.


Holy shit this is so good. I just tried it a couple weeks ago.

I found you don't even have to use top shelf gin, just don't use the really crappy bottom shelf stuff like Burnett's.

Cucumbers are "succulent" enough that the gin flows freely in and out of the cuke and it doesn't even take a month or two. You can get quite good results in as few as 3-4 days. And I used Gilbey's, which isn't awesome, but isn't awful.
New Amsterdam is pretty boring as far as gins go, but it's clean and the cucumbers make it very tasty. 


And if you love G&T's, try to score some tonic from Canada. Instead of HFCS, their Schweppe's and Canada Dry are both made with cane sugar and it's super tasty--less syrupy, more dry and with a stronger quinine taste.


----------



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

MT4Runner said:


> Holy shit this is so good. I just tried it a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I found you don't even have to use top shelf gin, just don't use the really crappy bottom shelf stuff like Burnett's.
> 
> ...


This person is a true Gin and Tonic aficionado. My liver salutes you.


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

Big fan of pre-mixing cocktails ahead of time. Juice a couple cucumbers and a jalapeno, add Simply Watermelon and vodka. Serve over ice with a splash of flavored soda water (lime or watermelon preferred).

Been drinking a lot of Mexican Shandies lately. Pour mexy beer over ice, add some canned margarita (Cutwater Lime Tequila Marg isn't overly sweet) and a squeeze of lime.

Hot Toddies for cold nights. Apple cinnamon tea, Bulleit Rye, honey and lemon.


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

Or just bring the bar... :-D


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

PoppyOscar said:


> This person is a true Gin and Tonic aficionado. My liver salutes you.


My liver bows to the greatness of Ptwood’s!


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice PT. Met you down in the grand canyon ~5years ago and you shared a bottle of barrel gin with us. Thank you for that!


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

Incredible....when I get off the river I want simple and classy...Maker's on the Rocks in my new SS insulated 6 oz. tumbler. Or for more refreshing...white rum and tonic with a quarter lime squeezed and rubbed on the rim. It avoids the sour tonic flavor you get after G&T's

Sent from my SM-G970U using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm not cheap. I'll have whatever you're buying, so long as it runs downhill!


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

John_in_Loveland said:


> Incredible....when I get off the river I want simple and classy...



If you're classy on the river you're doing it wrong.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Fly By Night said:


> If you're classy on the river you're doing it wrong.


I strive for "classy".


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

I one time a carried a bar in my raft like a real bar rool out table, mats shakers and all the fixins my bro was a sick bartender and he would make u any drink u wanted Martines Old fashon whatever.. we even had little unbrellas for ur cocktailso u would never forget us. We would post up on a beach and we would feed drinks to any other boaters that had the guts to stop. Yeah we got shit from rangers and other boaters but i am from fresno... they were lucky we were not cooking meth......because we have integrity... we only cook meth back in camp....Unforgettable that is what u are.....


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Five gallon water cooler of mojitos on a trip one time, with the trip bartender serving me.
To this day, I can not stomach that drink, sends me chirping...


----------



## Beaver Whisperer (Sep 26, 2011)

The best is other peoples lost beer found in eddies.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Beaver Whisperer said:


> The best is other peoples lost beer found in eddies.


I am a frequent shopper at Eddie Mart!


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

For cold weather boating trips, heat up a pot of apple cider, and add a shot or two of bourbon to each serving in a coffee cup.


----------



## Gwynevere (May 20, 2021)

I adore Gin, and when I visited the UK a few years ago I had a gin tasting at Gordon's. It's considered actually one of the healthiest spirits to consume with various benefits as well if drank responsibly. Recently I started adding it in some cocktails I make with recipes that I find on so many sites. There are so many resources to choose from, but I love the simplicity of Simple And Home Food Recipes And Cocktails | Lola Covington when it comes to making a drink fast and easy. Try some of their recipes and let me know which one you like more, guys. I haven't been able to make everything I've seen there by myself, and opinions are welcome.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Well, I'll date myself here and say for a winter trip, it'd have to be a Rusty Nail. The gentleman's cocktail.

1 1/2 ounces scotch
3/4 ounce Drambuie
Serve in a rocks glass LOL. Or a small Yeti tumbler... 

For a summer trip, I'd lean toward a classic Sangria
oranges 2, roughly chopped, dry, light red wine 750ml, mixed fruit (we use strawberries and peaches but other berries, apples and pears also work well) 400-500g, Brandy 100ml, or 50ml brandy and 50ml orange-flavoured liqueur – we used Cointreau) lemonade 500ml Mix it all together and let it sit for an hour or so, serve over ice. You can make this at breakfast and let it sit in the cooler all day..


----------



## JakeH (Nov 1, 2003)

Jack and Coke. River Rita. John Daly. the Jack and Coke is so simple and good you forget about it. The John Daly is a group favorite. And the River Ritas are easy to make in a big batch and definitely get the party going. Just make sure you wash the Gott cooler well or you will taste the party the rest of the trip in your water.

oh and try to not have an alpine start the morning after the Ritas.


----------

